# Housebreaking and naughty behavior



## Brit&libby (Aug 8, 2014)

I need help! I'm at my whits end and I don't know what I should do. My standard is 11 weeks old. I've had her since she was 8 weeks. She's a great girl. A real sweetheart withs great temperment. She's getting plenty of socialization with other dogs and people and does really well with everyone else. I thought because of the issues I'm having she was not as smart as other poodles, but she learned sit, down, paw and speak all within an hour. She's great in her crate, doesn't cry at night and doesn't wake me up in the morning. She holds it through the night and through my 6-8 hour work day. She's had a few accidents in her crate but it's been at least 2 weeks since the last one. 

My first problem is I cannot get the potty training down. The breeder gave me bells that she used and I've been using them. Ringing them before we go out as i say let's go potty. When she potties outside she gets praise and a treat. I've been showing her the bells and letting her grab them so she sees they'll ring. She has at least one accident a day. It's the second I look away. Even when I'm looking right at her. She doesn't sniff around, she just goes. I never know when it's coming. If she's going to poop I can tell but not with peeing. She only had access to the kitchen and living room. Which is where I spend all of my time and it's not carpeted so that helps. The other day I had her in the bathroom with me because i didn't want to leave her alone for long. As I was sitting on the toilet she squatted and peed right there! I yelled no like i usually do but I couldn't believe she'd just go right in front of me. What am i doing wrong? I take her out often. But sometimes she doesn't go and goes as soon as I bring her in. Am i being outsmarted here? How can I get her to tell me she has to go and how do I make sure she knows it not ok to go in the house. 

Next, when she's outside all she wants to do is dig up plants, run around with them, eat them. She digs her head in my pots and eats the dirt. She tries to eat rocks and mulch. I can't leave her outside alone because she'll get into everything she knows she shouldn't. When i yell at her she barks and thinks it's funny and that I'm playing. Then she gets all wound up and behaves worse. She's loves to nip at the backs of my legs and at my pants. It drives me crazy! Again when I yell she gets all excited! I've started just walking away from her like I'm supposed to do. What else can I do? Help please! I love this girl and I want for her to be well behaved but I feel as though she's outsmarted me!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

You are expecting an awful lot out of an 11 week old puppy! 

Just like a human infant does not physically have total control of their bladder muscles, it is the same with a dog until usually somewhere around 5 months. 

Just like a human child, a puppy should NEVER be left outside alone. 

It sounds like you are on the right path. You just need to realize this is a baby! It will take time. Puppies are tons of work for quite awhile. 

Others here will be able to help more with her thinking your discipline is play.

Never ever scold for going in the house. IF you catch her in the act, an "ah ah" and take her right outside. Otherwise she will start to hide to go.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

This all sounds like pretty typical puppy stuff. Give yourself and your girl a break by being realistic about what she is capable of mastering. I have to say I am skeptical if anyone tells me they can have a puppy 100% reliable for any behavior at three months of age. If you are getting frustrated with her because you think she should be perfect in everything then she will read that and get confused.

For the housebreaking you have to either have her in the smallest crate space you can if you can't watch her (so she won't soil where she sleeps). Take her out first thing when she wakes up, after she eats and after a bit of play time. If you want to let her be out of the crate then tether her to you so you can be totally aware of what she is doing. I would also work on getting potty on command.

For the eating the potted plants start with something she has less interest in first and teach her "leave it." Throw something on the floor she will be a bit tempted to take and when she starts for her, tell her leave it. When she reorients towards you and looks away from the forbidden thing you will praise her (and at first also treat). As you progress you will see she will ignore the thing you are using. Praise the heck out of that. Then you will be able to use leave it for many things. For my dogs "leave it" means stop whatever stupid thing you are about to do.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I too think you are expecting a great deal of such a young pup, especially one left alone so long during the day. Sounds to me that she is so delighted to have your attention that even having you yell at her is better than nothing at all! I would play together more - it is very easy for life with a puppy to begin to revolve around training and pee time and have-we-met-someone-new today, and simply having fun together can get forgotten. I remember a point with Sophy when I realised that we spent most of our time together, but rarely just played - her surprise and delight when I did a clumsy human play bow and invited her to play chase and keep away made me realise how much she needed to just have puppy fun!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

fjm you added some really important good advise about playing and having fun with puppies. The training should be buried inside of those play times. This attitude is what deepens the puppy's attraction for its people and makes the adult dog it grows into super reliable in its training, lovely in its manners and an all around pleasure. 

When I detect that Lily is bored in her training we do what I call silly heeling where I do all sorts of pace changes, direction changes, tell her sit or down while I am still moving then call her back to heel from distance. She thinks it is great fun and it adds a spark to all of her obedience exercises.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

I reiterate what everyone else said about expecting a lot. 
Zoe is almost 6 months and I feel she totally gets that she is not suppose to go in the house for a really long time, but does not have perfect bladder control yet.
I think the understanding can come much faster than the actual bladder control.
It is easier to understand not to go in the house than to tell you they need to go. That takes a long time. I have friends that have dogs for years and tell me there dog never signals they just take them out.
I didn't want to go that approach. I take Zoe out when she wakes up, then after breakfast, and three more times before 11. I am looking forward to eliminating the last one and go to four. However, when she is out of crate she still needs to go every two hours.
Zoe just started to go to door in the last month. she goes between 1 1/2 and two hrs and subtlety stands there. I still must have my eyes on her at all times.
Don't worry if you are committed to wanting her to signal to you I think it will come as she matures. Just be very patient. Hope this helps.


----------



## justaddsarah (Jan 14, 2014)

I suspect you've been reading all the posts that say how wonderfully the puppy is doing with potty training only a week after coming home from the breeder. At least I did when I first got my spoo. He did the same thing your pooch does (peeing with no warning signs even after going in the yard). He's 8 months old now it took me until about 6 months to get him to figure out that peeing is not for the indoors. It's extremely frustrating, but again remember that your pooch is still a puppy. I got to the point where I'd take him out every 30-45 minutes because I didn't trust him (even though he was at an age where he should be able to hold it for an hr or so). Poodles are smart and yours will get there eventually.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Sorry I can't help out, but lots of great advise here. I got Brandon when he was 4yrs old just so I didn't have to go through potty training. Things will work out she's just a baby. Keep us posted,


----------



## Spoos+Ponies (Mar 26, 2014)

I, too, think your expectations are too high. My girl is 15 weeks and we'll go for a week or so without an accident and I start to feel smug - ok, we've got this. Then, she has an accident...I'm finding I'm more relaxed with this puppy. I'm remembering that it just takes time, and it will happen. Keep doing what you're doing, it will get better.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

You have been given some great advice. Puppies are not easy ! She will get it, just hang in there.


----------



## Anniehen (Sep 13, 2014)

I agree with the other comments. She is just a baby, relax! I remember feeling like house training was taking forever, but once my Standards got it, they never put a paw wrong. As for digging, she is exploring. Give her something else to do in the garden. You can't leave a puppy of this age unsupervised and not expect mischief!

Enjoy! They are wonderful creatures


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I have a twelve week old pup, so I can empathize with you. Just a bit more advice... remember that most women have relatively high pitched voices when they yell, which to pups sounds just like a playful bark so they respond accordingly. Instead of yelling, try using a more guttural, deep voice that mimics a mother dog's growl. I know it sounds stupid, but it really does work. When I used to be out at a training yard, one of our most common complaints from couples was that the dog listened to "dad'', but not "mom". When the women switched to deep voiced corrections they were suddenly empowered! Meanwhile keeping her nails trimmed will also curtail painful leg scratches... and thank goodness those baby, needle teeth are short lived. Hang in there, puppyhood doesn't last very long at all.


----------



## Anniehen (Sep 13, 2014)

Charmed said:


> I have a twelve week old pup, so I can empathize with you. Just a bit more advice... remember that most women have relatively high pitched voices when they yell, which to pups sounds just like a playful bark so they respond accordingly. Instead of yelling, try using a more guttural, deep voice that mimics a mother dog's growl. I know it sounds stupid, but it really does work. When I used to be out at a training yard, one of our most common complaints from couples was that the dog listened to "dad'', but not "mom". When the women switched to deep voiced corrections they were suddenly empowered! Meanwhile keeping her nails trimmed will also curtail painful leg scratches... and thank goodness those baby, needle teeth are short lived. Hang in there, puppyhood doesn't last very long at all.


Absolutely! Dogs have always listened to me and I automatically use a deep voice for corrections and a higher voice for rewards!

Now of course I'm tempting fate. I expect to be getting a puppy soon. Watch me come back in a few weeks saying it won't listen to me ?


----------



## mags (Sep 21, 2014)

I so understand how you feel! My mpoo is 14 months now, but it's been quite a year! My best advice is vent your frustrations when ever you need to! then just do your best to be patient. You won't see consistent behavior for a while. You'll see her make advances and then fall back not just in the potty training but in everything. I so appreciated your challenges with her in the yard, I had much the same, I was actually nervous to see the snow go away this spring just remembering the digging and eating mulch, digging up plants etc, but low and behold, she didn't do any of it this year! of course, there were other things she came up with to push me to the edge! Bottom line, they're puppies, and they will grow and learn and you'll see improvements as the days/weeks/months go by. Take care!


----------



## Critterluvr (Jul 28, 2014)

Great advice from all, your pup is still pretty young yet, pee in the house is still to be expected probably for a little while yet.....

I agree that yelling at your pup will only stimulate it more, thinking that you're joining in on a very fun game! Calm assertive behaviour is what is needed, like others said, just use a deeper correction noise. Distraction works great as well.
Is he getting sufficient exercise? A tired puppy is a well behaved puppy.


----------



## Anniehen (Sep 13, 2014)

It would be great if the Original Poster would post again and tell us how things are!


----------



## nataly (Jul 31, 2014)

Now that you mention it Charmed, I remember once actually growling at my pup - just tried to mimic the sound as best I could. It was a long time ago and I can't remember what behavior it was I was so desperate about breaking her out of, but I still remember the priceless look she gave me. It worked, she was totally impressed and stopped doing whatever it was. I was feeling pretty stupid doing it and actually didn't expect it to work, but it did...


----------



## PoodleMom1Az (Jan 14, 2021)

lily cd re said:


> This all sounds like pretty typical puppy stuff. Give yourself and your girl a break by being realistic about what she is capable of mastering. I have to say I am skeptical if anyone tells me they can have a puppy 100% reliable for any behavior at three months of age. If you are getting frustrated with her because you think she should be perfect in everything then she will read that and get confused.
> 
> For the housebreaking you have to either have her in the smallest crate space you can if you can't watch her (so she won't soil where she sleeps). Take her out first thing when she wakes up, after she eats and after a bit of play time. If you want to let her be out of the crate then tether her to you so you can be totally aware of what she is doing. I would also work on getting potty on command.
> 
> For the eating the potted plants start with something she has less interest in first and teach her "leave it." Throw something on the floor she will be a bit tempted to take and when she starts for her, tell her leave it. When she reorients towards you and looks away from the forbidden thing you will praise her (and at first also treat). As you progress you will see she will ignore the thing you are using. Praise the heck out of that. Then you will be able to use leave it for many things. For my dogs "leave it" means stop whatever stupid thing you are about to do.


I’ve been reading all the wonderful advice and suggestions on the house training and thinking by tomorrow I’ll be needing to ask the same questions.🙂My new puppy arrives tomarrow and I’m so excited but so nervous. Not sure how the first day/night will go. I just hope I’m as successful with my new puppy with the housetraining as some of you have mentioned. Feeling a bit unsure, but happy... Appreciate any help and advice Makes us feel a bit better


----------

